

Clinical Trial Rule Is Widely Ignored - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/08/health/08aware.html

======
CamperBob
For the government's information, the Supreme Court has roundly rejected prior
restraint. Which this sure sounds like. ("Many researchers are ignoring a 2005
requirement that they register proposed clinical trials in a government
database as a condition for publishing their results in medical journals.")

~~~
tokenadult
If the researchers accept government funds, they should accept government
conditions on how they make results available to other researchers. Freedom of
speech (the body of law connected to prior restraint) is freedom to do what
you want with a printing press you own and pay for. If someone else owns and
pays for the printing press, you honor the owner's freedom of speech by
printing what the owner says, or you go buy your own printing press.

~~~
CamperBob
Unfortunately, the Constitution says nothing about who owns and pays for the
press.

